# Lobster, Flounder, Goliath Grouper, Hammerhead Shark and awsome viz



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike Boitnott, Mark Brown, and I set off to some spots some twenty miles out of Destin Thursday, in search of dinner! At our first spot we found 100+ feet of viz and beautiful blue water. We all found some bugs, and Mark found two very nice Spiney bugs that had to remain unmolested:banghead! Probably half of the slippers that we found had eggs and got to stay where they were at as well. Mark also shot a nice flounder. Dive two had less viz and a nice big Hammerhead cruising through! What an awsome/spooky sight, and it was the first Hammerhead I have seen on a dive. So with thoughts of sharks running through my mind I began my search for lobster. As soon as I got occupied, a triggerfish eased up and hit my leg, and I screamed like a baby in an antpile! I figured I had just been eaten, and was waiting for the tunnel of light to appear:angel! I looked, and there was nothing to be seen but a 12" Trigger just sitting there giggling at me :doh! We finished up this dive with more bugs and a Flounder. Our third dive was much closer in, and we had decent viz of maybe 30-50 feet. Mike and Mark shot some more Flounder, and I rescued a baby Gag that was hooked and tangled in the wreck. We saw two very big Goliath Grouper on the wreck, one of which could have eaten any of us if it so desired! They are awsome fish and it is obvious that they are not afraid of humans, as they just cruise around at their leisure. Overall we had a great day, 19 bugs, and five flounder. We let as least as many Lobster go that were egg bearing, and saw many more that we could not get to. What a great day to be on and under the water! Pics soon!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like you were diving the tug Janet. There is a real stud Goliath living in that wreck.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a great trip...thanks for posting...that was some funny sh1t there about the trigger...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that sounds like fun! I gotta learn how to find those bugs!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report, the water was pretty the other day offshore. What depth were you diving?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We averaged 120' on the deep dives. Tug Janet is way east of where we were at, but it too has a big GG on it!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Not a bad haul and an even better dinner!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice Mickey!! I have got to get some of those lobsters from you one day!!:letsdrink


----------

